# Ripped off by Buckeye Outdoors!!!! Check your receipt



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Right now they have 35% off all lures regular price. I thought what a great deal. Bought 19 original price lures at 139 and change with tax and 4 $0.99 lures. Walked out with lures thinking price was high for what I had figured. Looked at receipt and they only took 25% off. Took the receipt back so they could make it right, they got confused and only gave me $5 back. I told them it was wrong and 2 lady's stood there saying it was all they could do. Ended up I got shorted over $8, because she accidently recharged me for one of the lures and only took 10% off the remaining amount which would make it 7.5%. Tried to explain, but they left me standing there feeling like an a hole for wanting my additional $8 back. If you have been there during this sale check your receipt because you probably got ripped off.

I do not like giving bad press, but even when I took it back to them they did not make it right!!! Poor business practice is poor business practice, and when called out they should make it right!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

When is the sale going on til?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mush, Ive heard it going to go on till all the stuff is gone.

Slippy, Im gonna have to did up my receipt from last weekend. When she told me my price I thought it was on the high end of what i figured in my head!
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

we had that issue but they fixed it for us no problem and threw in a lure ..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hindsight says you should have had them rering everything. Don't blame them. Blame the person that hired them....


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought a 10 pt crossbow for 600 online. 10 minutes later they called and told me the online price was wrong, and that either they could charge me $1400.00 difference or cancel my sale. They didn't offer a discount, sorry, or anything. I was pretty irritated, but they didn't seem to mind. I didn't buy a crossbow there, nor will I buy my son's or daughter's when the time comes. Oh well, that was their business decision. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Whenever im in situations like that I politely ask to talk to the manager and then present my case to him/her. 95% of the time they side with me and correct the issue. The thing you have to watch out for is some managers will initially assume that you are going to be combative and take a very defensive tone, just remain calm and explain your case. If they still wont budge politely ask to talk to _their_ manager.

That said this is probably the 3rd or 4th time i've read something on here about bad customer service from Buckeye outdoors. Hardly hear a word about bad service from Gander,Dicks or any of the other local retailers.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Holy Crap! $2000.00 for a crossbow?! I really AM behind times. I'm still shooting my Bear Whitetail II from like 1987...and I think that was around $100.00...I'm gettin' old...



Hoss5355 said:


> I bought a 10 pt crossbow for 600 online. 10 minutes later they called and told me the online price was wrong, and that either they could charge me $1400.00 difference or cancel my sale. They didn't offer a discount, sorry, or anything. I was pretty irritated, but they didn't seem to mind. I didn't buy a crossbow there, nor will I buy my son's or daughter's when the time comes. Oh well, that was their business decision.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I had talked to one of the managers already to get the correction. The manager who was supposed to fix the problem in the system, so this wouldn't happen then came and was standing next to her. I was short on time (4 year old son, who was ready to go, and a daughter to get off the bus had already been 15 minutes), and after explaining simple mathematics that I could do in my head multiple times, she conceded that I was right, but she and the other person had decided they had done all they were going to do. I simply said I will take what I have and walk, but it is still not right. I understand I got a good deal, but not the deal you stated. I was always very calm and kind, speaking in a soft voice. To those of you who know me, I am a charge nurse and nursing supervisor, so being calm and speaking appropriately in stressful situations is never my problem.

This sale has been going on for weeks, and I take a bigger issue with how many people walked out the door paying more than they realized with nothing in return. It wasn't like I had picked a few things on sale. EVERYTHING was on the same sale. If you do not correct a problem for weeks, it is managements problem. It then becomes unethical instead of an oops, thus the post.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I had the same thing happen to me there! I will never go there again!


----------



## GonFishin (Aug 31, 2011)

They're getting rid of the stock in the tackle area to satisfy the buyout. The Vance's pushed out Maurice Potvin. He had 49%, the Vance's 51%, after the ATF mess some year's back. Anyway, I think Potvin had the "rags" and the tackle, the Vance's the rest. To top it off, Todd Vance and Maurice Potvin never really got along all that well to begin with. It'll be interesting to see if they stock back up and keep stocked up in the future? I can still remember back (guess that's showin my age) when Vance's stocked tackle for a short period (didn't last a year) at the store on Cleveland Ave. Guess they found out the margins just arn't there like they are in guns? I also wonder about their Marine area, they have a great staff with Ron and Chris but they sure don't put any money into expanding the service department and parking one's boat out there for service can be a real hassle. Well, enough of my grousing, you get the picture.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

man I just bought something there that I need to return, sounds like I better act quick so that there is a tackle dept to return it to!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> man I just bought something there that I need to return, sounds like I better act quick so that there is a tackle dept to return it to!


Wouldn't be twister tails would it josh
Sorry man I couldn't resist


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> I had talked to one of the managers already to get the correction. The manager who was supposed to fix the problem in the system, so this wouldn't happen then came and was standing next to her. I was short on time (4 year old son, who was ready to go, and a daughter to get off the bus had already been 15 minutes), and after explaining simple mathematics that I could do in my head multiple times, she conceded that I was right, but she and the other person had decided they had done all they were going to do.


If I was in your shoes I would never set foot in that store again. I wouldn't expect them to be around much longer if they continue to do business like that.


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

A.J. I agree with you on all points, but it is worth noting that even if Buckeye messes up the price, it is still usually cheaper than Dicks or Gander (at least for fishing stuff) - not that this makes it in any way okay though. I did find after going on two occassions to buy lures I had to watch them ring up each lure to make sure they put the right price in (which is hard as you have to stare at their screen).

A tip I used which worked well for me was if you are buying anything in the clearance rack, put all those items together with the lowest price up and make sure that they scan that one (sometimes it will say .99 on one side and 1.99 on the other).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fishermon5 said:


> A.J. I agree with you on all points, but it is worth noting that even if Buckeye messes up the price, it is still usually cheaper than Dicks or Gander (at least for fishing stuff) - not that this makes it in any way okay though.


To be honest if off-sale they were cheaper then the competition it may make some difference on whether I return, but still. When im unhappy with my service, or especially if I feel im getting ripped off I tend not to focus on the positive sides of the business in question.


----------



## Bassauguy (Nov 7, 2011)

where is the store? thx.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

If I had a dime for every person or report I have seen about unhappy Buckeye Outdoors customers, I could own my own outdoor store. I have personally never had a good trip there and I know a bunch of others who feel the same way. Bad prices, terrible service, and even bigger attitudes for a poor selection.

But that is just what I think....
Rob


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I've been into Buckeye Outdoors a few times & felt rubbed the wrong way. The archery tech I spoke with seemed like a snob, because I brought a crossbow in, which was my dad's. Another time about 3 years ago, i asked if they had any inexpensive e glass rods, as I had just bought one from cabelas for $30, but, they power was a little too much for my light cranks. When I asked if they had any " inexpensive " e glass rods, the clerk scoffed & said not for under $100! Well, sorry buddy, not everyone is able or interested in dropping $325 on a G Loomis!

I always use to think that Gander Mountain sucked based on their archery section, but, their fishing section is great! 

I rather just pick stuff off of Tacklewarehouse.com. Plus they have free shipping over $50, even on fishing rods!!


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Buyer beware in all situations. I've been feasting from the bargain bins at Buckeye Outdoors lately (you all stay out! ) and every time I check out I've had to have a few things corrected.

Sale or not, I'm the guy who will check my receipt before signing it (restaurant, dept. store, whatever). I find billing errors are everywhere...

As for comparisons to other outdoor stores, I've had fits with Gander as it seems nothing I want to buy has a price on it or the bin tag


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bassauguy said:


> where is the store? thx.


int.70 and rt. 40 I think its hebron or heath, one offem. just go north on 79 when you get off 70 then turn right on 40 you will see it,just off the freeway
slim pickings when iwas there


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

So is it going out of business or are they just selling off their old stock to make room for the new?


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

I talked with the fishing clerk the last time I was there and he said that they were downsizing their fishing supplies. While he communicate everything that he probably knew, he did say that as one of the owners had retired (and was an avid musky fisherman) they would probably stop stocking/drastically downsizing their musky selection. My guess is to expect all the fishing stuff to be downsized but this is just a guess.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Maurice was a avid muskie fisherman and as such they had a bunch of muskie tackle. I wouldn't be surprised to see a reduction in the muskie selection and maybe the fishing area overall, who knows.

I do know that Todd Vance would not be pleased to read all of your comments. I've known Todd for over 30 years and he takes customer service and satisfaction very seriously. I personally watched him remove a breech plug from a new gun and sell it to a customer to get him ready to hunt because they were out of the plugs on the shelf and didn't expect them in for a couple of days. I would suggest that if you are not pleased that you find the appropriate person to discuss it with.

I've had a couple of encounters over the years with less than friendly employees, some of them do come across as pretty arrogant, but nothing that would prevent me from buying from them. I've gotten that same attitude from the employees at FF&F in Ashland. I guess it is just part of being a gun god in one of these stores


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

If they truly are downsizing their fishing dept, that will save me money each time I visit the in-laws in Newark.
I've always really enjoyed shopping there. These posts are a good thing - the owner needs to be aware of such problems. I know that I would want to know if I was the owner/manager.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have also know both Maurice and Todd for a long time, Neither of these guys would "screw" their customers. I have shopped that store and Vance' as well for a long time and have never had a bad experience. If you had problem you need to let the management know. I have had items rang up wrong and if I told them they have corrected it.
There's a saying that's been around a long time, "treat people as you want them to treat you"
Instead of being an ass when you have problem, be nice and explain the problem. If that person doesn't satisfy you ask to speak to their boss. To say you'll never back because your total rang up wrong is stupid. If I were to that every time I have had an item ring up wrong there wouldn't be many stores I would be in.
I've had way more bad experiences in Bass pro shop than Buckeye, same with Gander and Dick's but I go back because I realize people will make mistakes period. Stop bad mouthing people and start trying to be a better person. Believe me you'll get a lot more satisfaction doing so.
I know both Chris and Ron better than most on this site. If you have a problem while at the store talk to Ron, if you have a problem with service talk to Chris. Let's just say I'm relatively close to them. Almost like family.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Dale, I stated it as it happened. It was my experience and you cannot deny it happened. If a sale on all lures has been going on for weeks and people were continuously charged the wrong price for weeks, then there is a problem. I will probably go back because they have lures that I want there. How many people on this site were charged wrongly? I respect you, and am not trying to put you or your friends down, but since 10/17 at least the same sale and no one fixed the registers. That is beyond an oops. I put this on here so people knew, and could get the money that was owed to them, that is honest. I did not call names or yell at anyone.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea i just checked my receipt And i did not get my full 35% off. Im going to stop in saterday to let them know. Im not going to ask for anything back since it was my own fault for not paying attention.

Steve, Thanks you very much for doing the right thing and letting us know of the huge mistake they are makeing! Shoot if they do $100,000 a wk in fishing sales thats $10,000 a week, they are saveing by not giveing the full discount.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I was in there today and I was able to return my item without any problems. The manager at the return counter made it a point to thank me for my business even though I was returning a high ticket item, so Im guessing they are aware of the stink thats going on. Just about all the baits that I would normally buy, rogues, certain colors of red eye shad, etc were almost completely to totally gone so act quick if you want something specific from them on this sale.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i didnt think you bashed anyone either steve you were just telling everyone what happened and beware. i think your problem was with the manager and not the owners anyway. we all know you were buying green twisters and pink jigheads anyway. lol.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ben, I was just tired of you outfishing me with your fancy baits.


----------

